# Shrimp Pics



## MatPat

I think I may have finally figured out my macro lens 

Yellow Shrimp
Tiger Shrimp
Amano Shrimp
Light Yellow Shrimp
New Bee?
Blue Shrimp He obviously didn't breed true :-(
Amano Face

Anyone know of a good site that you can upload pics too? One that won't make me resize them?


----------



## Six

Photobucket hasnt made me resize my recent pics with my Powershot, but I haven't figured out that camera yet, the files may not be huge.

Great looking pics, BTW! Are those yellows new? If not, are they breeding true for you? I've heard stories that they don't and thus haven't invested yet. 

Got any more pics?


----------



## bdement

Whoa those are awesome! That one makes me want to get some Tiger Shrimp!


----------



## MatPat

Thanks bdement, they are some nice looking Tigers, the babies are even better.

Hey Liz, my pics are over 3mb so I can't upload them to Imageshack without resizing them. I just got a laptop and unfortunately, Vista doesn't seem to have a nice photo viewer like XP had. I can't seem to resize any of my pics. It figures, I finally get a laptop and figure out how to use my macro lens and then can't seem to post decent pics 

I don't have any babies from the Yellows yet but I have one that is beginning to show a saddle. I'll let you know if they breed true. Hopefully I will know in about six weeks or so.


----------



## Tex Gal

Try http://www.flickr.com/. You can store your px original size.


----------



## MatPat

Six said:


> Got any more pics?


Yeah, i took about 100 pics today and maybe half a dozen are worthy of posting. I'm still learning how to use the camera and lens  I'll see if I can upload a few more tonight or tomorrow.

Hey Tex Gal...the links I posted were from Flickr  I just don't like the way they are sized so small.


----------



## Tex Gal

MatPat said:


> Yeah, i took about 100 pics today and maybe half a dozen are worthy of posting. I'm still learning how to use the camera and lens  I'll see if I can upload a few more tonight or tomorrow.
> Hey Tex Gal...the links I posted were from Flickr  I just don't like the way they are sized so small.


Can't you choose the size you want to post. In Flickr click on px. Got to top of px and click on all sizes. Choose your size. Grab the URL that comes up at the bottom - not the first one. You can post any of those you want by inserting image icon in this post. I don't have any problem posting any sizes. I have chosen the medium before.


----------



## MatPat

Tex Gal said:


> Can't you choose the size you want to post. In Flickr click on px. Got to top of px and click on all sizes. Choose your size. Grab the URL that comes up at the bottom - not the first one. You can post any of those you want by inserting image icon in this post. I don't have any problem posting any sizes. I have chosen the medium before.


I'm really not sure. I just selected Flickr since it doesn't require me to resize my pics  I'll have to look inot it later and see what I can figure out.


----------



## MatPat

Tex Gal said:


> Can't you choose the size you want to post. In Flickr click on px. Got to top of px and click on all sizes. Choose your size. Grab the URL that comes up at the bottom - not the first one. You can post any of those you want by inserting image icon in this post. I don't have any problem posting any sizes. I have chosen the medium before.


By golly you can, thanks Tex Gal.

I put a couple more pics up while I was playing around.


----------



## spypet

Mat, while your close-ups are in focus, most are poorly lit.
you might want to work on lighting issues now that you 
have mastered your lens


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Matt Beaufitul pictures. The yellow one is the perfect yellow...Ferrari.  

That makes me want to set my tank up again


----------



## MatPat

spypet said:


> Mat, while your close-ups are in focus, most are poorly lit.
> you might want to work on lighting issues now that you have mastered your lens


Lighting will be the next challenge. It does no good to have decent lighting when you can't take a good pic in the first place  That may just be this afternoon's challenge.

I'd really like to get a SB 800 Speedflash to help with the lighting but for the time being, I will have to be creative. Hmm, maybe Santa will bring me one...


----------



## MatPat

Nice to see you're still hanging around Sean and thanks for the compliments! Any plans to move back this way yet?


----------



## Tex Gal

Great pxs. Glad you figured it out. 

I've never seen a MST up so close. Their antennae are speckled! COOL!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Oh yeah, I lurk. 

None yet, still waiting to hear on that. Kinda stressful because I am engaged and the date is dependent on what goes on with my job...still up in the air


----------



## MatPat

Tex Gal said:


> Great pxs. Glad you figured it out.
> 
> I've never seen a MST up so close. Their antennae are speckled! COOL!


I'll see if I can snap a few more of the MTS for you. They are pretty easy to shoot since they don't move very fast, besides, it will be good practice for me  I don't think they all have speckled antennae but maybe I just haven't noticed.

Congrats on the engagement Sean! Hopefully you will find out where you are going soon so you can move on with your plans.


----------



## megasycophant

Not what you'd call an image viewer, but for photo manipulation, get Gimp.


----------



## ohiodave

Nice pics, those tigers are sweeeetttt!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MartialTheory

i think ur pictures gave me the shrimp bug now i feel like seting up a shrimp rack

dam it i should have used protection. lol


----------



## MatPat

MartialTheory said:


> i think ur pictures gave me the shrimp bug now i feel like seting up a shrimp rack
> 
> dam it i should have used protection. lol


Well, if you need some inspriration for setting up a rack:

Gnatster's Shrimp Rack

Milalac's Shrimp Rack

Wood's Shrimp Rack

My Shrimp Rack

Hope that helps


----------



## MartialTheory

wow i wish i had more money but who doesn't lol.

hey wat grade are the CRS and are u selling any?


----------



## MatPat

My CRS are low grade, probably B or C  I'm not selling them yet but I do have four berried females. If all goes well I should have some to sell at the end of January. Hopefully I will get some that are a bit better grade...time will tell.


----------



## t2000kw

Matt--try this free program:

http://www.irfanview.com/

it's small and has some nice resizing features. Very intuitive, too, with a short learning curve (if there's any at all). You can resize to specific total pixel sizes, by percentage, etc.

It worked in XP. I haven't put it on my Vista laptop yet, but it's not so complex that Vista would likely not work with it.

There's things it can't do, but it handles most basic editing needs.


----------



## CincyCichlids

Alright... my turn 

Some Tiger Shrimp... no they're only eating some beans!









Another Picture of Tiger Shrimp









A female Snowball Shrimp with a saddle









A berried Snowball shrimp (1 of 5 might I add you  )









A not-so-great picture of a few day old baby snowball.. oh wait it's probably only about 1/16" long!









A blue shrimp... she's actually berried but hard to see, wow what a dirty tank!









These are for Wayne!


----------



## megasycophant

Wow, don't think I've ever really seen Endler males close up. Those are gorgeous.

On a related note, I found this article pretty interesting: http://www.news.uiuc.edu/news/06/0531guppies.html


----------



## MatPat

Nice shots man, especially the Endlers. How did you manage those? Mine won't quit moving even for a second it seems.


----------



## CincyCichlids

Thanks! With the endlers I basically used the tripod + remote and manually focused on them... I got a headache after about 15 min... honestly the CRS never stop swimming in the 75 so that's why I don't have any new good ones.. I'm about to go wake them up and try again!


----------



## LillianDouglas

So are those okay with Guppys .And what size tank do you have.Because I just got a .Double tail Guppy . And later on I was going to put him a 15 gallon tank .And I was just wondering about that.Before I get them.,Thanks Lilly


----------



## CincyCichlids

Hi Lilly,
Well those are endler guppies.. the males stay pretty small roughly 3/4" or so. The females get quite a bit larger. The only shrimp I would keep with any fish (some exceptions of course) would be the Cherry Reds... mainly because they're common and pretty inexpensive. Larger shrimp such as Amanos would be be fine with a larger range of fish.


----------



## megasycophant

You really don't want to mix Endler's with guppies -- they can and will crossbreed. It's hard to find pure Endler's because of this.



LillianDouglas said:


> So are those okay with Guppys .And what size tank do you have.Because I just got a .Double tail Guppy . And later on I was going to put him a 15 gallon tank .And I was just wondering about that.Before I get them.,Thanks Lilly


----------

